# Bin neu und hab den "Teich" noch in der Garage stehen.



## Brittami (27. Mai 2014)

Aaaalso.... Schönen guten Tag!
Ich bin die Britta, und bin neu hier.  Aber zum Thema:
Im letzten Jahr habe ich eine Zinkwanne mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt und diverse Pflanzen eingesetzt. Was mir so im Gartencenter in die Finger kam. Ach ja, und __ Pfennigkraut aus dem Beet.
Die Wurzeln habe ich nicht abgewaschen, aber immerhin keine weitere Teicherde eingefüllt, nur weissen Kies. Eine kleine Pumpe angeschlossen, damit's blubbert, und war zufrieden.
Aber ich will __ Molche. Und vielleicht __ Frösche. Also muss ich wohl was eingraben.
Für einen grossen Teich bin ich zu __ feige; ausserdem ist unser Garten zwar sehr gross, aber auch stark bewachsen, mit __ Hasel, __ Ahorn und Co. - also viel Laub.
Ich wollte mit 300-600 Litern beginnen, aber nun hatte der Nachbar eine Teichwanne übrig. "Ca. 300 Liter", hat er gesagt, und mir die Wanne über den Zaun gelegt.
Google hat ergeben: es sind 140 Liter. (AL-KO 110 418)   Nun ja. 

Tja, und da man das ja nun schon Miniteich nennen kann, und ich hier schon seit letztem Jahr immer mal wieder spicke, hab ich mich jetzt kurzerhand mal angemeldet.
Fragen stelle ich (erstmal) keine, wer trotzdem einen ultimativen Tipp loswerden will: Nur zu! 
Ich werde dann mal bei Gelegenheit jede Menge Steine kaufen (sammeln?) - für "drumrum" - und auch Spielsand, das hab ich hier ja mittlerweile schon gelernt.

Platztechnisch werd ich bei Sonnenschein nochmal genauer gucken, aber ich fürchte, viel Schatten für das Teichlein ist nicht drin. Denn das bedeutet ja auch gleichzeitig wieder viel Laub...... Eventuell wird die gute Wanne mitten auf dem Rasen neben einem kleinen Beet vergraben, in dem auch ein kleiner __ Bienenbaum steht, der dürfte so nett sein und zumindest ETWAS Schatten spenden.

Nun muss ich weiter, es gibt noch viel zu lesen - schön, dass es dieses Forum gibt! 

LG,
Britta


----------



## pema (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Britta
und Herzlich Willkommen.
Mein bisher einziger Tipp:
wenn du Spaß an Wasser und dessen Bewohnern hast: spar dir die Arbeit, dieses kleine Becken ein zu graben und mach dir gleich einen größeren Teich. Gegen Laub gibt es Netze und Kescher. Mein Teich steht zwischen zwei großen Fichten und einem Kirschbaum...ständig fällt etwas in den Teich - den Molchen macht das offensichtlich nichtsund das Wasser ist klar.
Und nebenbei gesagt: mein Teich hätte ruhig auch etwas größer sein können...na ja. wird vielleicht auch noch.
Ein Teich kann eigentlich nie zu groß sein - aber zu klein
petra


----------



## Ls650tine (27. Mai 2014)

Hi Britta,
auch von mir ein herzliches 
Mit den 140 ltr. bist Du fast noch in der Größenordnung Deiner Zinkwanne. Ich hab seit August 2013 eine 500 ltr. Teichwanne und wir denken auch schon über eine Vergrößerung (ohne Fische) nach. Mach´s gleich richtig 
LG, Martina


----------



## SKIPPI (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Britta 

Ich würde die Wanne eingraben! Schöne Pflanzen rein, eine Seerose...und schauen was sich ansiedelt. 
Einen größeren Teich kannst du ja auch noch bauen.


----------



## StefanBO (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo,


Brittami schrieb:


> Aber ich will __ Molche. Und vielleicht __ Frösche. Also muss ich wohl was eingraben.
> Für einen grossen Teich bin ich zu __ feige; ausserdem ist unser Garten zwar sehr gross, aber auch stark bewachsen, mit __ Hasel, __ Ahorn und Co. - also viel Laub.
> Ich wollte mit 300-600 Litern beginnen, aber nun hatte der Nachbar eine Teichwanne übrig. "Ca. 300 Liter", hat er gesagt, und mir die Wanne über den Zaun gelegt.
> Google hat ergeben: es sind 140 Liter. (AL-KO 110 418)   Nun ja.


140 Liter sind zwar wirklich nicht viel, können für diverse freiwillige Bewohner aber durchaus ausreichen. Gerade Molche begnügen sich auch schon mal mit kleinen Pfützen. Allerdings solltest du für Beschattung sorgen, sonst könnten die Temperaturschwankungen zu groß werden. Laub und Co. stört hingegen in einem Amphibienteich eigentlich nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Es bietet Unterschlupf und Nahrungsketten. Reinen Sand würde ich als Pflanzsubstrat nicht verwenden, der kann mangels Durchlüftung schnell faulen (zu fein). Und ein Bodenbelag wird sich auch schnell von selbst bilden, da muss nicht viel rein. Wenn es geht, etwas Teichschlamm und -wasser zum Animpfen, wenn ein geeigneter Teich erreichbar ist.

Wenn du doch (zusätzlich!?) etwas Größeres willst, gebrauchte Teichwannen gibt es gerade in diesen kleineren Größen (150-1000 Liter) schon mal zu einem Spottpreis über ebay (Entfernungssuche benutzen). So bin ich auch u.a. an eine Teichschale mit knapp 500 Litern gekommen, der in den letzten Jahren von Grasfröschen und in diesem von Bergmolchen zur Fortpflanzung in Beschlag genommen wurde.
[photo]27820][/GALLERY] [photo]28017][/GALLERY]


----------



## Brittami (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo und danke für das herzliche Willkommen.
Ich weiiiss ja, dass 140 l viel zu klein ist, aber wo's nun mal da ist. Und an die Grösse bin ich ja durch die Zinkwanne schon gewöhnt.
Daneben wollte ich einen ebenso winzigen Hügel bauen und vielleicht finde ich ja noch eine Pflanze, die noch etwas Schatten spendet.
Kescher ist okay, aber so ein Netz kommt mir nicht über den Teich, das mag ich einfach nicht leiden.  

Und daaaann kommt bestimmt schon im nächsten Jahr eine grössere Wanne daneben..... Frau muss ja auch den Ehegatten ganz langsam eingewöhnen. 

Mit dem Sand bringt ihr mich aber doch durcheinander jetzt. Steht doch hier überall: Keine Teicherde in den Miniteich, NUR Sand...... ? *grübel*

LG
Britta


----------



## Ls650tine (28. Mai 2014)

Hi Britta,
Du nimmst am besten Spielsand (den für den Kinder-Sandkasten) oder Mörtelsand. In beiden sind Lehmanteile drin und da wachsen und halten die Pflanzen besser.
Reiner Sand (gewaschen) eignet sich nicht, außer Du hast Lehm zum Untermischen. Aber so kompliziert würde ich das nicht machen 

LG, Martina


----------

